# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Breakfast

## BillV

Breakfast at the Pearl, wife had ham and cheese omelet and I went for the eggs benedict both very good and the bloodies were good too

----------


## amyb

Terrific…now off you go,well fortified too.

----------


## le_reve

Yum!  That looks delicious!  

Now I'm hungry again....

----------


## GMP62

Looks delightful-cheers!

----------


## cec1

Great place for breakfast.  For breakfast, I also recommend Le Jardin in the Center across from the Post Office and Le Repaire.

----------


## Eve

Best eggs Benedict on the island

----------


## amyb

I am with you Eve..agree!

----------


## Eve

Best meal of my life was last year staying at Pearl Beach and having coffee alone on the beach. And then we ate breakfast alone with the view. Best croissants on the island. By far. Freshly baked.  It was heavenly

----------


## cec1

> Best meal of my life was last year staying at Pearl Beach and having coffee alone on the beach. And then we ate breakfast alone with the view. Best croissants on the island. By far. Freshly baked.  It was heavenly



Exquisite memories!

----------


## mmiseroc

Is it wise to also make reservations for Breakfast? I have all our lunch and dinners covered for our upcoming stay, but wasn't sure if it was necessary for breakfast.

----------


## cec1

> Is it wise to also make reservations for Breakfast? I have all our lunch and dinners covered for our upcoming stay, but wasn't sure if it was necessary for breakfast.



I would say unnecessary, but you’ll get better attention when you arrive with a reservation.

----------


## mmiseroc

Thank you cec1.

----------

